# Property Prices - S.E. Spain



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I've just joined the forum - this is my first post!

I'm considering a remortgage on my house to raise some cash to buy in Spain. I know nothing about it! Having said that, I've bought a few houses over the years in U.K. to have some idea of the process, although I appreciate there will be differences between buying in U.K. and buying in Spain. I'll research this.

My question! I'm married with 2 young children (11 and 9) and am thinking initially of a holiday home, perhaps with a view to a permanent move in a few years. Which area of S.E. Spain would you recommend, for someone looking for somewhere quite lively (bars, restaurants, beaches) but not too 18-30. I'm interested (from limited internet research) in Torrevieja but have an open mind. If anyone has particular knowledge of good areas in Torrevieja that would be great.

Could I get anything decent (re-sale I guess) for approx E70k - apartment? I also guess my hand will be strengthened by paying cash?

Any guidance on estimated other monthly outgoings - community association fees, council tax/rates, utilities etc would be appreciated.

Many thanks.

Steve


----------



## SallyShh (Aug 3, 2010)

i'd always recommend giving the area a visit, torrevieja might not be to your taste and you really won't know until you spend at least a short time there.

there are a lot of properties for sale on the costa blanca at the moment, so you've got a chnaceof finding somehere within your budget, do a quick search on Kyero for costa blanca, max 100k, at least 2 beds - it shows hundreds of apartments available in that region

cash might help a little bit but generally some cash is expected to be included in a sale anyway ...

with regards to ongoing costs, community fees could be 30-50 a month, water 15, electric maybe 50 (all dependent on how much you use and wher it is obviously)

but back to my first sentence, make a visit first, book some cheap flights and spend some time there before you do anything


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you need to come over and make a few visits first, You could also try renting for a few months to see how it feels or have a few holidays, see what its like out of season, try some different areas and make sure you're near things you need to be near - eg. a good airport if your planning on flying over frequently. Property prices are still falling in Spain and who knows where it will end, so if you're going to buy, DONT stretch yourselves and DONT think of it as a short term financial investment, I suspect its gonna take years for things to settle down and for prices to rise again. 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Steve,

I live in the Canary Islands, El Hierro, at the moment it is a buyers market all over Spain.


But please take the advice of others, rent first, it took me five years of renting before I bought,

H


----------



## Jordansmum (Aug 4, 2010)

Although i have only just joined here and not yet over with you all in spain, i agree with visiting a few times first, you get a real feel for what area suits you and your family. even though we know we are coming over next year i will still be doing a few visits from now. So much homework and research involved even when you have decided on an area. mmmmm i think my poor brain will need a much needed rest in a years time lol
Donna x


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi
I agree with renting before you buy, that way if you decide you prefer another area that you like better you are not stuck whilst trying to sell, we have been trying to sell a house for two years now. Fortunatley it is not the house we live in but one we rent out as a holiday home. We have been here for 6 years now and have discovered so many lovely areas, villages, towns that we could have chosen to live in. Also consider how much Spanish you speak, the further inland you go, the more Spanish you need!! We live half way between Malaga and Granada and have had to learn the hard way, no english is spoken in our small town but we love it and the locals are fantastically friendly and have welcomed us into their community.


----------

